# Any subtropical cichlids available in the hobby?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

'ello all! I've recently decided that after my betta, Navy, dies, all of my tanks will be (usually) unheated so as to save on electrical costs. Basically, that means that I will be looking for fish that can deal with temperatures as low as 60 degrees. I know that gymneophagus has no issue with those temperatures, but are there any other subtropical cichlids that would work?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pacu have been found in North American waters. They have been found as far north as the White river in Indiana.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

The Texas cichlid has the northernmost range of cichlids: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=43

I see and catch them all over south Texas. They can tolerate water in the 60's.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

power for heaters is that much>?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Kalost said:


> power for heaters is that much>?


At $0.15 per kilowatt-hour, a 200-watt heater would cost:
(200 * 24 * 0.5)/1000 *0.15 = $0.36 /day if it runs half the time,
(200 * 24 * 0.75)/1000 *0.15 = $0.54 /day if it runs 3/4 of the time, or
(200 * 24 * 1)/1000 *0.15 = $0.72 /day if it runs all the time (heaters don't run continuously, so this scenario isn't realistic).


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

wow your power price is double ours. but still. at our price running half the time its like 5 bucks a month.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

I know it's not a huge saving, but any saving is good! Incidentally, aren't pacu characins, not cichlids?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

oyster dog said:


> Kalost said:
> 
> 
> > power for heaters is that much>?
> ...


thanks for narrowing it down for future reference!

OP:
the most unrealistic scenario is the one where you're not using an aquarium heater to save on electricity.
there are many more efficient ways to save money; going "heaterless" isn't one of them.my 0.02c


----------

